# Use of Spring Hinges



## sjm007 (Jan 11, 2012)

When using spring hinges on a standard 3' x 7' door, how many should I use? Are they load bearing like a standard hinge?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's best to use three hindges on any door. It speads out the load on the hindges.
Why are you going with spring hindges?
7' would not be a standard door 6'8" would be standard.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

sjm007 said:


> When using spring hinges on a standard 3' x 7' door, how many should I use? Are they load bearing like a standard hinge?


 
Some are not load bearing. The suggested door weight is on the packaging in most cases. Do you just want the door to close or slam? Perhaps a closer of sorts would be a better choice.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

When using 3 make sure you wind them all the same


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Mortised spring butt hinges can carry nearly the same weight as a standard 5 knuckle hinge. The number of spring hinges needed is based on the weight of the door to be closed. Spring hinges are not recommended for exterior door applications. Spring torsion is adjustable and is usually set just high enough to close the door (slowly). Stanley Hinge Company recommends the following:

Assuming 3.5"x3.5" full mortised butt hinges in a residential application,
Doors 50 lbs. or less: One 2060-R spring hinge plus two standard 5 knuckle hinges such as the FBB-179 
Doors 85 lbs. or less: Two 2060-R spring hinges plus one standard 5 knuckle hinges such as the FBB-179 
Doors 110 lbs. or less: Three 2060-R spring hinges 

When mixing spring and non-spring hinges, the centerline location of the barrel must match exactly or the door will bind. Always use the same brand when mixing hinge types. 

Rick


----------

